# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  đá bóng việt nam bàn luận chút về trận đấu hôm qua đi anh chị

## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

hihi
Hôm qua các anh xem đá bóng không ạ? chắc có hết nhỉ em là con gái mà em xem nè hâm mộ và thích đá bóng lắm
Anh chị vào đây tán gẫu cho vui trời mưa gió nào
mại zo``````````````

----------


## nosidaii44

chúc mùng sinh nhật


396449263832513

----------


## ktshung

> hihi
> Hôm qua các anh xem đá bóng không ạ? chắc có hết nhỉ em là con gái mà em xem nè hâm mộ và thích đá bóng lắm
> Anh chị vào đây tán gẫu cho vui trời mưa gió nào
> mại zo``````````````


đầu tiên phải chắc em là con gái đã  :Big Grin:

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

dạ hi
5 năm trước e là con giá h em là phụ nữ rồi nhưng vẫn cuồng nhiệt lắm hì ngày xưa có thời gian những giải bóng mà tốn ít tiền ở mỹ đình là phải đi ngay
chứ h mua vé chắc hết tháng lương con lại phải uống nước hihi

----------


## ktshung

Tại anh thấy Nick gì toàn ống nối mí lại co giãn nên anh nghi ngờ giới tính em giới thiệu tý thôi. Cho anh hỏi em vô cái diễn đàn của mấy cha hâm hâm này làm cái gì? anh chả bao giờ nghĩ nơi này lại có phụ nữ được ...  :Big Grin:

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Tuấn

Chiều mai các cụ Sì gòn có tụ tập bóng bánh bia bọt cổ vũ ở đâu thì cho em bám càng với nha. Nhậu với mấy cha Hà lội lạnh lém, em chẩu đây

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## sieunhim

Bác tuấn vào xì phố ah  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Vâng bác. Thời tiết ấm áp .... bia đê các cụ ui

----------


## sieunhim

Ae coi set kèo đê cho e tham gia với  :Smile:

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## vhdau

Em thích nhất cầu thủ Park, thật tuyệt vời  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

> Tại anh thấy Nick gì toàn ống nối mí lại co giãn nên anh nghi ngờ giới tính em giới thiệu tý thôi. Cho anh hỏi em vô cái diễn đàn của mấy cha hâm hâm này làm cái gì? anh chả bao giờ nghĩ nơi này lại có phụ nữ được ...


Dạ anh nếu nói dối thì e sẽ nói em vào em chơi
Nhưng nói thật là em vào diễn đàn với:
Thư1; em phương bán Ống
Thứ 2: Em muốn tìm hiểu sản phẩm của em bán có đáp ứng được như cầu của máy cnc
Thứ 3: Biết nhiều hay ít cho có kiến thưc
Thứ 4. Tán gẫu

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

> Em thích nhất cầu thủ Park, thật tuyệt vời


Vậy hả em lại tiếc vì ko thấy anh công phượng trong trận lượt về

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

> Ae coi set kèo đê cho e tham gia với


hôm vừa rồi bác đoán tỉ số đúng không

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

> Chiều mai các cụ Sì gòn có tụ tập bóng bánh bia bọt cổ vũ ở đâu thì cho em bám càng với nha. Nhậu với mấy cha Hà lội lạnh lém, em chẩu đây


Hôm trước nhậu say không bác. Bóng bánh tuyệt nhỉ

----------

